# Marshall County



## hongocongo (Apr 28, 2013)

Found about 60, mostly early blacks with a scattering of grays, in Marshall County yesterday. Had to work to get 'em. A surprise to me, parts of the woods were dry. And the soil seemed cold. For the miles I walked, this haul was disappointing. Rain and warm nights would be very helpful.


----------

